# A Chance Encounter



## holland

Sadly Rorie's friend the newf doesn't attend Saturday rally so she had to make a new friend. As I was driving up I first thought he was an oversized sable coated male GSD whose ears didn't go up...even though I was wearing my glasses. I opened the door to class and there he was ...Chance the leonberger. Rorie wiggled right up to him her own personal teddy bear...they snuggled. Then it was off to work she loves to work. The working girl does love the big dogs though...:wub:


----------



## holland

She is loving her Saturday rally class with Chance. Last week she ran right up to him all ready to play and briefly they did. This week she did the same thing it was just a short burst of I want to play. She knows when we are at rally classes now she just screams and you can tell she's really happy to be there. Both of them are focused in class though and its fun watching him work. After class they both saw a Wheaten terrier puppy playing in the yard. Rorie wanted to see her. She was so gentle with the puppy I loved watching her. Then she said good by to Chance ...I think she has a crush. Next week Chance's puppy is coming to class


----------



## eyezik

That's pretty awesome, I was just reading about those a few days ago. How exactly do you pronounce that? I would love to own one someday, they sound like big giant GSD's. Anyone on here own one?


----------



## holland

Its pronounced pretty much like it spelled and actually they are from Germany (I googled them and overheard his owner) They were originally bred from a cross of the Newfoundland and Saint Bernard He looks kinda like a giant GSD and he has an awesome temperment and works well too I think


----------



## holland

Oh I think they are a rare breed and don't think they are recognized by AKC but not sure?


----------



## eyezik

AKC recognizes them since since late 2009 i think.


----------



## bianca

I had never heard of them either, just googled too and awwwww so cute! Maybe you could get some photo's of Rorie and Chance ........pleeeeeaaaaassssseeeee


----------



## holland

Rorie met another buddy today literally. We were doing our usual morning walk around the Finger Lakes Trial when we came along Buddy, the pug. I called her to me to put her on leash but apparently she had already introduced herself. She was so good just gently sniffed him and wagged her tail. She was very concerned about his nose and is wondering what happened and whatever happened she believes that it must have been very painful. And Buddy's tail is a very different tail than hers...but she liked Buddy and its nice to have a new friend (will try to take pics of Chance when we see him again)


----------



## bianca

Oh you paint a wonderful picture of the meeting....how adorable!


----------



## holland

Thank you


----------



## holland

Truman's owner taught class this Saturday, Truman is a weim and he just came back from the nationals where he discovered there are others like him. Rorie on the other hand is discovering that there are dogs different than her. Truman's obedience is awesome. Rorie's friend Chance wasn't there this week. But her friend Cody, the sheltie was there. Cody likes to bark like Rorie and barked until I said hello and then looked very happy. He prances when he heels it is nice to watch. When Rorie was excited one day she wagged her tail and each time her tail wagged she whacked Cody in the face. He was very good about it. This week she met Earl isn't that a cool name? Earl is a pit and his obedience is very nice too. Earl is very good with other dogs. Towards the end of class he leaned over and gently nudged Rorie and she gently nudged him back. I think she likes Earl too...


----------



## holland

Scarlett is in our Wednesday class she is a Harlequin great dane. Rorie has never seen a dog that big...Scarlett is a really big big dog and great danes come from Germany too. Scarlett needs a Rhett. Scarlett comes to class with a great dane puppy who of course is bigger than all the other puppies poor guy

On Saturday Tops owner taught class. Tops buddy Truman was off tracking. I bet Tops missed his friend. Tops is an Aussie He loves to work. He's retired, I wonder if that makes him sad. 

Rorie's harlequin romance~~As Rorie entered class her friend Chance was back. Its been a couple of weeks since she saw Chance. She was very happy to see him and he was very happy to see her too. He bounded up from his down to greet her and for a short time they played and then they did their down together. Cody came and barked his hello and Earl joined class too

It was a difficult class for Rorie because in the middle of the rally course sittting in a dish was a major major distraction and as we heeled through the class inevitablely she would have to go get it...It is the love of her life her beloved ball. Boys are great but the ball will always be first in her heart. She is a working girl...

After class we watched the puppies play It's fun watching all the different puppies play and in the middle of all the puppies was a newfie pup. Its funny how the newfie pup looks a little like a black coated GSD. Rorie said hello to the little guy and we went home...


----------



## holland

Truman was back and Truman and Tops played today and it looks like they had a really good time. Rorie was in a mood today so she was rather bossy when she saw Chance. Ivan came out. He is a black shepherd. He and Rorie just stared at each other. Reba and Toots owner came to class today she teaches our Wednesday class. Before Reba and Toots came to class Pilot came. Isn't that an awesome name. Pilot, Toots and Reba are all Bernese Mtn dogs. A Bernese Mtn dog is on our dog food we get Innova Evo. Pilot was the first big dog Rorie met He had a sense of humor I think and he made us feel comfortable in class. He was just a really cool dog. Rorie and I sat by Toots while her owner worked Reba. Toots was a little upset because she wanted to work too. Rorie saw that Toots was upset so she went over and gently nuzzled her Sometimes she is such a good girl. Then Toots got to work and she was so happy. There is another Bernese is our class too...but I can't remember her name...oops.

When class was over we stopped to see the puppies. A different dane puppy was there and it is actually her sibling that is a harlequin. Scarlet is a merle. I get confused Scarlet is really expressive she makes me laugh and she thinks about things just like Rorie does. The puppies are all growing up though it happens so fast. Rorie said hello to a keeshound. She has a beautiful coat. Billie Holiday is the name of the newf pup...love that name


----------



## holland

Rorie did her sit and down stays next to Scarlett on Wednesday Scarlett put her tale on Rorie's tale. Scarlett has a very big tale...Rorie gave me this save me mom please save me look...she gave me that same look when Maddy, the rottie stuck her nose up Rorie's butt. She was very good about it just wanted to be rescued in a big way. So I burst out laughing and our instructor asked what was happening...so I explained. Well she said she never would have minded Pilot's tale. And she wouldn't have. She liked Pilot(she likes Scarlett too) ...I think she needs a dog that flies...Meanwhile Chance left class early to go to a show...Hope he has a good time and its not too hot for him...Cody talked to us as we were leaving he had a lot to say. Today in the middle of all the puppies was a puppy that looked a little like Rorie when she was a puppy so she said hello...And today she did a figure 8 around the ball in the dish and kept her focus on me ...of course I had a ball too


----------



## Karin

Sounds like a great class, and it sounds like Rorie is a real sweetheart. I really think we need some pictures though! oke:


----------



## holland

It is a great class...someday I will get pics


----------



## holland

~Marvel~Today after rally class I stopped at Dunkin Donuts to get Tea. As I walked into Dunkin donuts laying underneath the table of a couple was a yellow lab seeing eye dog and it made me think of Marvel. Marvel was my first friend in the United States and because I made friends with Marvel her owner, Betty became my friend too. Marvel and Betty went to grad school with me. Marvel was a golden retriever and she faithfully attended all our classes. I think her presence was a calming influence made us feel more comfortable somehow. Of course when Betty graduated Marvel walked accross the stage with her and both got a standing ovation. Our class granted Marvel her own masters degree. Sometime after grad school Marvel retired to live with Betty's grandchildren~


----------



## holland

~Rorie's Little buddy~ We do recalls in rally with lots of distractions. I had put Rorie in a sit and left her when Yetti broke her sit and began to run around. Yetti is Chance's little brother and he is a Tibetian spaniel. The instructor asked me to call Rorie but she would not move. Just sat very very still. I think she realized that it was a very serious situation-someone has to look out for the little guy. I was so proud of her

~The match~ A couple of weeks ago we went to a rally match. Rorie's friends Cody, Yetti, Scarlet, Nala and Earl were there. Everyone did well. Cody heeled beautifully first. Rorie had to heel off lesh around 2 bowls filled to the top with balls and she just could not resist...but mom "there's balls there" However she was very proud of me I didn't leave the ring. When I went to put her back in her crate she would not go and in the process she pulled out of her collar. She realized she was loose and when she realized that she jumped up on her hind legs and gave me a bear hug and would not let go until I put her collar on. Anja participated in the match too. She met Cody and really like him. We had a nice day.

Yesterday we went to our confirmation class. There was a newf puppy there. She made Rorie and I smile. Class ended early but it ended on a good note. Rorie is begining to figure out what it is about and at the end she gave me another bear hug.

They were right in my schutzhund club though I am not the alpha in this relationship


----------



## holland

Friday my co-worker wanted Mexican-which is strange because usually its Chinese or something along those lines-Mexican is different-So Saturday morning as I pulled into the parking lot I nearly ran over the Taco Bell dog -its a breed I can't spell. It kinda looked like he had been stacked in the parking lot-luckily I missed him. Even my glasses wouldn't have helped...He has an attitude and he is a little out of control. Ran all over while the 2 GSDs sat calmly watching. Anja took one look at them and ran back into her crate. Which is wierd because the 130 pound dobe next door doesn't scare her at all. She came out and said hello to the Taco Bell dog and he trotted along behind her for a bit It made me laugh~then he trotted home ~

Sadie my rescue dog came in second on her second leg of her CD at the Albany Obedience Club years ago -a Taco Bell dog came in first~She had to sit by him as we got our ribbons and I was so worried she would eat first place~luckily she didn't.


----------



## holland

A new session of rally class has started and so we have some new dogs in our class. When Rorie returned to her rally classes she greeted Mikey-the beagle-"Does she like Mikey" asked our rally instructor a little alarmed "I think she likes Mikey" -Mikey's owner replied-She wagged her tale back and forth-how could she not like Mikey-his obedience is awesome and he always wags his tale. At the end of one of our classes as we went to do our recall-Ellie ran right in between Rorie and I -Rorie kept her focus right on me and came right to me -I was so proud of her. Yetti and Scarlett have been doing their off leash heeling together-its cool to watch-the biggest dog in class with the little guy-Tonight as class ended Rorie gave Yetti a good bye kiss-and a new puppy bounded up to say hello to Rorie-She's never met a Old English Sheep dog before-she wondered just how a dog grows that much hair-but boy did he seem fun-she wished she could have stayed to play with him...maybe they will meet again


----------



## holland

~Playing with the Big Dogs~ Rorie hasn't played a lot with other dogs-she is becoming friends with Scarlet and last week I decided to try to let her play with Scarlet in the play area. Sadly the dog who loves to play did not want to play-she was a little uncertain after all Scarlet is a very big dog and sometimes we all get a little uncertain about things. This week I decided to try again. Scarlet was playing with Dakota a golden mix in our class and they were having a great time together. Rorie was still uncertain but I gave her some encouragement. Off she went to play with Dakota. A little encouragement goes along way Rorie became very intense in playing with Dakota in fact it looked like she was working-herding . Her ears were very errect and she was very intense. It was exciting watching her and a little scary at the same time. I called her to me and finally she stopped. Scarlets owner gave me some information on an upcoming herding clinic If both Maxs were watching (my first GSD and the founder of the breed) they would have smiled. Rorie needs to play with the big dogs -she needs a little challenge Someday maybe she will meet a very special big dog-she just hasn't met him yet~Yetti was playing in the next ring


----------



## holland

~The Show~ A few weeks ago we went to a rally trial. Cody, Yeti and Scarlet were there. There were all sorts of different breeds. Rorie was a little distracted the first day. We saw another Old English sheep dog-and she went over to say hello and wanted to help him find his tale-she's wondering how come so many dogs loose their tales. She's grateful she has one. On the second day after she got me through the ring -she crawled over to visit her friend Scarlet. She gently put her muzzle in Scarlets -she thinks Scarlet is a great great dane-and they both almost started to play but we had to stop them-there wasn't enough room. There was another GSD in her class and she earned her title that day-and the ribbon had the colors of a rainbow it was really pretty. That night at work we had tacos-which makes me think of the taco bell dog and at the end of the night we sang this beatles song. Paul said that this song was just supposed to be about a happy place and singing it can just make you happy, I think


----------



## holland

~Stay from THAT dog~ When the granchildren came to Saturday puppy class they were told firmly not to touch the dogs. They are well trained and listen well. Me I am a sucker for a newf puppy. How can you resist them -so I just had to - We had missed a couple of rally classes and there were some more new dogs. So at the begining of class the instructor asked me to raise my hand and wiggle it around -that way no one would miss us-"this is Rorie and Rorie doesn't like other dogs in her face so..." Scarlet's owner was standing beside me and leaned over to say "Hasn't she been playing with Scarlett?" As class ended the puppies arrived for puppy class and there he was Sidney the newfie pup-Who could resist-Rorie loves newfie pups too and she was very gentle with him. 

At Saturdays class our instructor was late We had another new person with a Bernese named Edison isn't that an awesome name. "This is Rorie and Rorie doesn't always like other dogs" announced Yetti's owner. Edison has awesome obedience and at the end of class Rorie gave him a little kiss. Puppy class was about to start and a poodle arrived One of the dogs went over to gently say hello-the poodle swiftly nipped him on the nose. Rorie looked at me-she learned early on in class-don't mess with the poodle. Toots -the Bernese went over to say hello to the poodle and all was well-who wouldn't like Toots. As class ended Rorie dragged me over to the puppy play yard. Yetti did the same thing with his owner. They were really enjoying watching the puppies-I think they both want one-it just hasn't happened ...yet


----------



## holland

~More playing with the Big Dogs~Last week Truman's owner taught class. Since its getting colder Truman was wearing his winter coat and mini Truman (his name is Porter and he is Truman's little brother) wore Truman's hand me downs. They are so cute together. Porter watches Truman to find out what he should do and I think Truman is trying very hard to be a good big brother They both went to their crates and snuggled up and looked very cozy-It made me want to go back to bed

In Wednesdays class-Yetti geared up for the recall-he jumped up ran rapidly around the room - he did a perfect front in front of Rorie-I think someone forgot to explain to him that he should stay away -from that dog_Second time he did it perfectly-he knows how-he's just very smart and has an independent streak The little dog with a really big heart. 

Edison was very happy to see Rorie -a little too happy. Rorie took it in stride. At the end of class they played. It made me laugh watching them play. They had a wonderful time together. Outside the gate was a bernese pup-they are very cute

Anja is stretched out on the floor dreaming of chasing rabbits and wagging her tail


----------



## robinhuerta

Holland....I love reading this thread...it's like "story time" when I was a child.
Please continue....I promise not to interupt again!


----------



## holland

Thank you-My friend Sadie-her real name was Robin


----------



## Raizo

Rorie is such a sweetheart! Pictures please?:gsdbeggin: I'm really enjoying reading about her.

:thumbup: for the Michael Buble Song! I love "Haven't Met You Yet". So catchy!


----------



## holland

Glad you enjoy reading about them-Someday I'll post pics


----------



## holland

~Circle of Friends~ Anja has a whole circle of friends from the field. There is Ginger of course and Hersey a mixed breed, and Mickey the white boxer and Luna the husky. She enjoys playing with them all. She tried very hard to get Hersey to play with her. Rorie and I usually play frisbee alone. Today out of no where Luna appeared and stole Rorie's frisbee. She tried very hard to get Rorie to play with her, but Rorie just wasn't getting it. She's used to playing with me and Luna was stealing her frisbee. Finally I put the frisbee's away and we went for a walk with Luna and her owner. It didn't take long Rorie got the play idea. Luna was a good play mate. She can keep up with Rorie. It was cool watching them. Rorie looks like she's herding when she plays with her friends Sometimes she would lay down and just watch Luna. They enjoyed their time together. Max my first dog had a husky friend too Her name was Katja-she was owned by the Moons-Luna- Moon


----------



## holland

~Michael-the B-eagle~Michael did awesome at rally class tonight. We were instructed to watch him as he did the course. He wagged his tale the entire time He has such a happy attitude! He's a great little working dog. Maybe he knows his holidays are coming up. And it just wouldn't be the holidays without his song


----------



## holland

~The Hound Dog~Rorie drags me to rally class. Maybe after playing with Luna she thinks she's a husky dog. She shares her tale with a husky-I love her tale. As she drags me off to class I hear voices in my head "You take her to class so she'll walk on a leash" "Who's the alpha" But I push those voices away-she drags me to class because she loves it there-and long ago alpha was clearly established. After class she drags me off to the puppy yard. She wants to see the puppies.

Several weeks ago we met Sadie, the hound dog. Sadie is a very cute hound dog. Sadie barks very loudly. Yetti played with Sadie at the end of class-and it looked kind of like what happened at the end of this video


----------



## holland

~Last rally class of 2010~ Rorie wasn't her usual perky self in the last rally class of 2010. She saw Michael, Cody and Yetti all sitting in their handler's lap and she knew she couldn't do that. As they got up to complete the rally course Rorie climbed up and sat in the chair beside me. I think she was enjoying watching her friends work, and thinking about friends that aren't here. Earl moved away and Scarlett and Dakota haven't been at class recently, Maybe they are busy with the holidays or maybe Scarlett has found her Rhett! 

Rorie is also thinking about friends she'll meet in 2010 and she bent down and gently gave Nick the new Bernese a kiss. When I got my first dog Nick, the Westie we were told that Westies are just happy engaging in whatever activity their owners are. Anja and Rorie are like that too. 

This song is from Nick's native country Scotland and it is the universal song of friendship. This version is in different languages.


----------



## holland

~Training with the Real Dogs~Shortly before 2010 ended Rorie and I began back at training in what we had originally started in. She is very happy to be back. She loves to work. When the malnois did his obedience he sat looking very regal-he almost looked like a Great Dane-maybe he's looking for Scarlett?? 

When Rorie came out the second time she thought she's be doing protection. When she saw the young male with his ball she was very excited. She wanted the ball. However she had to do the long down instead-she handles the unexpected better than I do. As she was in her long down she was thinking about the poodle-she wants to find out where the poodle gets her hair done-she thinks curls would be nice.

"Stay away from that dog" said the trainer at the begining of the exercise-but someone forgot to tell the young GSD -and all of a sudden-he pounced on Rorie. Rorie was not amused There are real dogs and there are sport dogs and there are East dogs and West dogs-show dogs and working dogs-but Rorie is the b---- and she just wanted to let him know this (This song was written and sung by Otis Redding who later playfully stated "this little girl done stole my song...")


----------



## holland

~Welcoming the New Guy~In the middle of rally class there was a new arrival. He didn't look like Rorie but Rorie was very happy to see a familiar face-a german shepherd puppy. He was going through his funny ear stage and was very cute. It was his first day of class. First days can be hard. Rorie bent down on one elbow and welcomed him. I never saw her get in that position before. I think she was trying to make him feel comfortable like Pilot, Chase, Scarlett and all her other friends had made her feel comfortable. She hopes that he enjoys his class and has fun!


----------



## robinhuerta

Rorie and her adventures! I love it!


----------



## holland

~Aurora~ Aurora is Ror's real name. Rorie has had a challenging month. She was all set to go to an obedience trial when she woke up the day before in heat. She adapts well to change though and that was ok. Her friend Cody earned second place! Off to obedience class we went-she's allowed to go even when she's in heat. Someone placed a rubber goose toy on the back of the table and each week Rorie remembers it is there and stretches her paw out and swipes in an attempt to get it. And as she swiped her paw accross the table she missed the toy but swiped the instructors coffee right off the table-oops...Then we both got distracted by the sheltie doing agility. The sheltie looked like her friend Cody and he stopped to stare. "Oh said his owner "He's never seen a dog in a diaper" Rorie knew it wasn't her friend Cody he would never make fun of her clothes-friends don't do that. Despite being in heat Rorie focused and worked-she is a working dog.

Rorie's little human friend turns six this month and shortly so will Rorie. As she grows up she's found a charity that she thinks is awesome. The aurora borealis was the symbol of the Olympics held in Lilehammer Norway. Since Rorie was the puppy who loves to play-she of course supports an organization that plays! The organization Right to Play was the legacy of the Lilehammer Olympics. The symbol for right to play is a red ball. Right to play brings sports to children in disadvantaged countires to develop life skills and foster peace. Rorie also has a human friend from Norway


----------



## bianca

Rorie's look-alike friend Cody - :rofl:


----------



## holland

~Heeling~Rorie didn't have to see the signs to know that this was not a good thing. ...But we were here, so up to the receptionist she went and put her paws up to let them know we were here. "You want our license plate so the car won't be towed?" "Wow impressive place you have here, love the pictures on the walls" Ror knew this was a big big animal hospital. So something big must be happening. As she sat in the waiting room she wondered about what it could be-she didn't think it could be a good thing whatever it was. The am staff accross from us wagged her tale back and forth. She had come in best of opposite sex at Westiminister the day before. She loves it here raved her owner. Rorie wondered what was wrong with her. We're here for help breeding she said. Rorie didn't have a clue what she was here for but she was pretty certain she wasn't going to find Rhett here. 

As the young friendly vet student approached her Rorie continued to wonder. She was very nice-whatever it is thought Rorie it must be fatal they are being way too nice. She figured she might as well get what she could out of this before it was all over. She hung her head and moved behind me. All we did was talk-whew thought Rorie humans sure do talk a lot.

She thought it was all over. But we came back a second day. This time she was left there. She was a very good girl but she didn't like that one bit so she howled. When Rorie went in for surgery her 2 teeth could not be saved so they were pulled. We were both just very happy to be back together again. The vet student went over 2 pages of instructions with me-It is a very good thing Rorie can't read-no ball playing for 2 weeks. So we play with something soft-cause what would 2 weeks without play be like?

Rorie went to rally class last night. She was happy to be back with her friends. Nick was very happy to see her. His owner is going on vacation so next week Michael the B-eagles owner will teach class

She heeled nicely. She wonders if she will ever be able to show missing 2 teeth...and will she ever find Rhett??


----------



## holland

~Rorie and the Corgi~ As we were playing frisbee out ran a Weim followed by a Corgi. It caught me by surprise and I was startled. The Weim said hello but other than that wasn't very interested. The Corgi however wanted to play. His name was Nano and he was a cute Corgi. As Rorie caught the frisbee the Corgi grabbed the other end and began to tug. Rorie remembered from her schutzhound training (and yes she does know there are no hounds in schutzhund but it would be a lot more interesting if there were)-that in order to make a dog feel more powerful you should let them pull you as they tug. It seemed to work the Corgi pulled very hard. I couldn't stop laughing. Rorie either enjoyed the Corgi or me laughing because her tale wagged slowly back and forth.

Several weeks ago Rorie met Anja's friends Markie and Ginger. Rorie really liked Markie. She also really liked Ginger-she knew Ginger would be lots of fun to play with -but she couldn't she doesn't get along with her sister so she couldn't go off leash. Maybe someday they will be friends


----------



## holland

~...you don't know Jack~ At work we had Jack training and of course I wondered what Jack training was-they forgot to send the e-mail. So off I went and I made a wrong turn ...rally may not be the best sport for me. Everyone seemed very serious. The program manager popped her head in to listen "Jack training she said perkily-you guys don't know Jack" she said jokingly

Today Rorie had to go back for a re-check of her teeth. We were late and parked in the wrong spot. She must have known we were late cause she pulled me the whole way in-or maybe she had to go to the ladies room-she stopped in the landscaped area right before we entered. As we entered there was a whole litter of Australian shepherds puppies in a crate with mom standing along side. They were so cute and I had to stop. Rorie enjoyed seeing them too. Rorie went over and said hello. Their mom didn't seem to mind one bit. A b-eagle and a GSD were in the waiting room. After the b-eagle left the GSD thought she would say hello to Rorie so she crawled underneath the chair. Rorie growled. A very happy berner and his owner came in. His owner was wearing a poncho and a stocking cap. Three vet students came out to get him. Wow thought Rorie something bad must be happening to him. Then our vet student came. Rorie liked her. We followed Jack, the berner. We didn't make it far. As we entered the weight scale was on the right the 3 vet students were trying to weigh Jack. Jack did not want to be weighed-not one little bit. Maybe Jack knew that if they weighed him they might cut his food back or maybe he just feels self-conscious about his weight. "Come on Jack" they coaxed encouragingly. But Jack did not budge. "Jack's not going" I said. 

The vet student checked Rorie's teeth and Rorie co-operated. Rorie couldn't help noticing the entire container of milk bone biscuits. As she leaned on the table and figured out how to open the container -the vet student gave her a biscuit. Rorie really liked her. She's going to graduate soon-Rorie hopes she gets an A. The vet tech showed how to brush Rorie's teeth. She liked having her teeth brushed. "You're doing such a good job with her" she said. Uh...she's missing 2 teeth...but on the plus side I do know Jack-he's a berner


----------



## holland

~I will not chase the cat I will not chase the cat....~

It was my day off and Rorie, Anja and I went off to watch the dog show. This was a really big show. As Anja and I walked around as usual I got lost and somehow we ended up at the circus. Anja really wasn't sure what to make of the goats, but as the donkey came up to greet her she thought that was pretty cool- I have never seen her tale wag that much-but we were supposed to be watching the show so off we went. As we walked around we saw Chance. He came in second- Later that weekend he would earn his championship-but we always thought he was one anyway. Anja was happy to see Chance-but dog shows aren't her thing so she fell asleep while we talked. Another leonbergers owner came up to talk to Chance's owner. She had 2 leonbergers and her other one was shown by a handler. The handler came over to talk to us. His name was Arthur. He handled Chance briefly. Chance really liked him. Then he showed us some tricks to hide one of Chances' confirmation faults You could tell Arthur really liked dogs and they really liked him. It was nice that he shared some of what he knew with us.

After we all said good by I brought Rorie out to walk around. She was mad that she missed Chance. As we walked up to the show the circus was unloading the cats. Rorie and I watched. She knows that people get upset about over sized GSDs-but wow those cats! When Rorie first came home she chased the cat right up the stairs-what fun a real live play thing! But as she watched these cats she dropped her head-some cats you probably shouldn't play with she thought and made a mental note not to chase cats in the future...


----------



## holland

~Finding her Prince~

At training "the boy" was told firmly that if he'd didn't finish school he'd end up with a girl with no teeth-Ouch I thought I hope Rorie finds someone who loves her even though she is missing a couple of teeth...Rorie isn't the kind of girl who sits at home waiting for the phone to ring. She knows she needs a title...So she figured she start with the British...she'd love the title her royal highness. So up to the Old English Bulldog she went and gently sniffed his nose...poor little guy what happened she seemed to be saying. He was not amused and swiftly nipped her. She crossed him off her list...

Next week she met William-that name sounded promising she perked right up-maybe this was her prince...William is a Nova Scotia duck trolling retriever. It is the official dog of Nova Scotia and Rorie loves Nova Scotia. William seemed sweet and gentle. "Do you know how Duck trollers work?" asked our instructor. "They are sent to the edge of the water and their play draws in the ducks and geese and then the hunter comes out and shoots them....Ror didn't think this relationship would work she didn't want to be shot. Save the Goose?

On the field she meets Micky the white boxer and Link, the black lab. They are rather pushy with her -but Rorie sets firm limits "We're just friends" she says. And she plays with them

She doesn't want to be just a name in some studs book...she wants to be special.
Will she ever find her prince?


----------



## bianca

Rorie has to find her prince!


----------



## holland

~She's no Einstein~ Anja Rorie and I went off to swim in one of her favourite spots. When we arrived a black lab was there retreiving his stick His name was Einstein. Einstein came over to introduce himself He really liked Rorie's ball. Rorie growled "that's my ball" she said. I threw the ball and off they both swam after the ball. Rorie tried to swim faster to get the ball but she just wasn't fast enough and Einstein got the ball. Poor Ror she just couldn't figure out what happened to her ball...so she swam in circles and then finally figured out Einstein had her ball....Somehow two balls ended up in the pond together and Rorie tried to figure out how to retrieve them both-that proved to be a little difficult...along came Einstein to help her out. Good thing Einstein was there to help out.


----------



## holland

~Um...Mom you're all wet~ Our favourite time of the day is our swiming time. Time just seems to stop. I love the time we spend together. Rorie does her happy scream-she loves swiming. The dock just sits there waiting for just us-usually. I like to think of it as Rorie's dock but sometimes we have to share it. She retrieves her balls off the dock. As I held the ball she jumped up and hit me in just the right way and off the dock I went. Luckily it wasn't very deep, but I was all wet. Rorie looked down at me from the dock-her tale wagged slowly back and forth "Since you're down there can you bring the ball up with you-no sense in both of us getting wet" she said


----------



## holland

`Had a Bad Day~ I wasn't having a good day at work. The supervisor came in with a sheet of paper. "Do you have a pen I said" He gave me the office and I wrote it all down. He came back for his umbrella. I'm used to getting rained on I thought. As I wrote it down my tears hit the paper. I think I was upset about something else...

You just had a bad day said my friend D. She has listened to all my dog training stories. She's a really good friend. It was years ago now and I wish I could forget it.
When I woke up that day it was overcast and rainy. I kinda wished I could just go back to bed and curl up with a cup of tea and watch a movie. After this is over I promised myself. I was in a rush to leave the house and I couldn't find my rain boots and back then didn't have an umbrella. Well I thought hopefully maybe it will stop. The night before I got a speeding ticket. 

As I pulled into the trial field the skies opened up and it poured rain. There is something wrong with me for doing this I said out loud. A trial say more experienced trainers is just another training day-don't believe it we never looked like that on a training day. A trial is called a trial and it is appropriately named. There is also a judge and his role is to judge you. Off we went to track in the long grass, me in my sneakers. Rorie missed the articles and we failed. The judge thought it would be good if we did another track though so we did-just for practice.

In between tracking and obedience we took a long break-I will never get dry I thought. Off we went to practice our obedience and all was going well. It had even stopped raining. Finally it was time to do our obedience. The skies opened up and it poured. We couldn't start they couldn't find the gun and in our obedience routine whatever could go wrong did. It was almost over just protection and really could it get any worse...um yes. I stayed for the critique...I failed and I was all wet...I took Rorie to the car and as I was leaving said a word-it wasn't good. And I didn't get the good sportsmanship award -I lost all the points -I appologized to Rorie the whole way home. Rorie had a fun day -she surfed the counter as soon as she got home-she couldn't wait to do that again ... I can wait. Later a voice would say "You discovered your dog isn't as good as you thought she was" My friend D says she's a wonderful dog "You just had a bad day" Anja and Rorie love my friend D and so do I


----------



## bianca

So sorry you had a bad day but at least Rorie had fun :hugs:


----------



## holland

Thanks but it was quite a while ago...Rorie always has fun lol


----------



## holland

~Does this story ring a bell-an unusual act of vandalism~

Rorie and I went on vacation and while we were gone we tracked with our rainbow trackng line. I wonder if she knows she has a rainbow tracking line. One night I was listening to the news which I really don't like to do because it is always bad news...

Africville is a community outside Halifax Nova Scotia which was settled by African Americans who came to Nova Scotia via the underground railroad. This summer they were re-building or restoring a historic church when a bell mysteriously appeared in the church tower. According to the spokesperson it was a problem as the tower might not be strong enough to support the bell. Last update the bell was taken down while egineers evaluated whether the tower could support the bell...

Meanwhile on the home front Rorie spent her vacation stealing slippers among other things....maybe she thinks she's a puppy again


----------



## holland

~Back to School Time again~Back to school time seemed to roll around fast this year. We hadn't been to our Saturday rally class in a long time and it was good to be back. Ror was glad to see Cody, Ella and Bassey-so glad in fact that she started her figure 8 around the balls and kept her focus on me-until I made a mistake and she figured she had time to snag a ball. Cody was so happy to be a class that he left the ring to welcome Maddy-he never does that. We've started a new Wednesday class and a Newf joined. His owner had to teach him to swim. Ror wanted to say hello - but at the same time she was a little unsure. There are lots of new dogs in our Wednesday evening class. There is a very active Berner name Grace. One of the new dogs barked at Rorie...but she is very good. She's been in class a while now and figures she'll show him how to behave. Maddy's owner gives her a white hot dog "See what happens when you are a good dog-you get hot dogs"she says. She loves white hot dogs... While on vacation I take Ror to the first university I ever attended-its in Wolfville NS-she been there before and we have fun training on their soccer field-no one yells at us. Before we left we went to the last university I ever attended-its huge. Its like they are worlds apart. Rorie and I had fun playing on their soccer field too. -We go back to taining where we started-its likes going in circles-we need a remedial class-at the end of training all the puppies come out-its awesome-poor Ror was in her crate-puppies are her favorite -she missed it. Meanwhile at school the kids are playing in the field with a blue ball similar to Ror's only its huge-its a hundred times the size of Rors and they are having a lot of fun. Ror is pretty content with her ball...guess she doesn't always have to have what the neighbours have....


----------



## holland

`The bell rang-Late for class~ I left work a couple of hours early so I could get up for dog class in the morning. I was falling asleep on the couch-off to bed I went. I woke up feeling great...till I looked at the clock I was late. And I still had to pick up my car at Shepard Ford. I loaded Ror into the car. Usually she is in a crate in the back-but this really was a car. it was like the car I had back when I had Max. And just like Max she sat on the seat right beside me-sort of like my co-pilot. Only unlike Mas she fit easily in the seat. Poor Max had to sit with his butt on the seat his front paws on the floor and his snut on the dash board-he was the red baron...

Finally it was a sunny day I was in a rush to get to class but they had closed three lanes and we weren't going anywhere fast. I was enjoying our time and a song played on the radio. I remembered early on in training we had gone to a seminar and as we played the trainer said " this dog is the perfect match for you. She will do the sport no problem"





 
When we arrived at Shepard Ford I had to get the shepherd out of the car...


----------



## holland

...Of course we arrived late. Just as our class ended. "You're late" I slept in I said-I think the instructor wished she had slept in too..."I can go to the porch I said" We joined the advanced class for heeling. Ror was a little out of control she was very animated and she was having fun and she did rather well...and then off we went to the porch...except we couldn't find it...have I ever said rally might not be the best sport for me...so we played in the grass along the building it was a little wet and there were a few holes but boy were we having fun and as we played the church bells played this song


----------



## holland

...after we were done playing I put Ror in her crate and went back in to watch the advanced class...the springer was doing directed jumps and did very well...I offered to hold the springer while her owner helped out. She was really sweet and friendly. And it reminded me of Max's friend Lucky, the springer-Max loved playing with Lucky they were very good friends. Today is Anja's birthday but I am celebrating it tomorrow -we are going back to her home-where Max played with Lucky. She loves going home...


----------



## bianca

Happy Birthday Anja


----------



## holland

Thank you-she is 11 and in good health


----------



## holland

~Working Girls~Life has been a little hectic lately. Rorie doesn't believe in all work and no play So off to the dock we go. She swims in circles trying to find her frisbee- I think she might have some visual impairments too. I throw the ball and she sees her frisbee...she picks up the ball and the frisbee and I clap she's learned to multi-task! At rally class she snags-the chicken?-maybe she's trying to tell me something I didn't register for the upcoming show. Off I go to work and as I pick up the phone there is an ear piercing noise...I am deaf I instant message...one co-worker suggests a guide dog...they must know me better than I think...another suggests a King Charles Cavilier spaniel...does anyone think its unfair that some breeds just come with a title...Anja is dreaming...her ship has come in...she's having rabbit for dinner


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Can I ask a question? I don't "get" what this thread is about? Is it a blog or something?? just curious


----------



## holland

~Anja makes some more friends~Off Ror Anja and I went to rally class this morning. Cody was at the show and Chance's son left early for the show. Rorie I think just wanted to play We watched while Tops worked and learned from him. A corgi pup entered and Rorie just HAD to say hello. I think the corgi reminded her of her other corgi friend Sooner. Both have very cool markings-Sooner is black and white And we met the GSD pup that had been at our show handling class. After class was over Anja and I went for a walk in our backyard. Her tale went up she barked hello. They thought she was a stray. Anja came for dinner and stayed, She came after Sadie died to fill the empty spot that Sadie left. She does a good job. She knew I think when Max left for the vets office that he wasn't coming home. So she said good bye to him. When Rorie was a pup she would dive bomb Anja from the sofa-Anja seemed to laugh at her and Max would bark his protest at all the antics. Anja said hello to her two new friends one was a terror-I mean a terrier-Sometimes I call Rorie the terrorist


----------



## holland

~Just one of the club~When we arrived at the club there was a new member and unlike some members he had come out of his shell and was enjoying himself in the sun. ...Maybe he hadn't paid his club dues and they just knew he'd never get anywhere fast. He soon found himself on his back with all four claws and his tale in the air. I protested his plight. When the helper arrived he had gotten back on his feet again. The helper stuck out his boot and the turtle bit it ...he smiled and picked the turtle up and placed him in the pond "Thank you" I said "You're welcome" he said-I love happy endings...The TD noticed that the newest member had left early...and found out he had gone to the pond...."The fish" he said...oops

It was trial time again and it was raining again. "Are you in THIS club" said the voice Yes I said and hoped she'd go away. She did and the next day as I played by the water with Rorie the voice came back "with that attitude you'll never get anywhere" Rorie hopped out of the water and began to tug so hard I had no choice but to go in her direction and I laughed. Of course we've gone places maybe not where I expected to go but we've gone places...Rorie Anja and I...

At bed time Rorie brings her army tug to bed It was a gift to her by her friends the newfs from the newf club. She loves newfs...sometimes people just get you


----------



## holland

~Second Chances~Chances' son comes to rally class now. He's all grown up now and is really big and very dark. Chances son isn't allowed to play with Rorie ...yet. We miss Chance. Bo is a black/white newf who has been coming to class. He's gorgeous. After class Rorie plays with him and another newf. She was very excited about playing with them. She yelped and I realized that she was finding playing with the big dogs to be a little painful. Bo said he was sorry. Rorie went back to playing with him-she thinks he'll be great fun to play with...

At church the soloist starts her song but she's having some difficulty with her voice so she stops. "Can I start over again?" Everyone said yes and her voice was beautiful...

At rally class Rorie got to heel with Mikey the B-eagle. Today we went for a walk and saw our old friends Nano the corgi and the Weim. Nano thought about stealing Rorie frisbee but wisely decided against it. At the end of our walk we saw hundreds of geese out on the pond. They were talking non-stop I wonder what they were saying. Maybe its their sanctuary-its ours too...


----------



## holland

~Train, Compete, ...Liverwurst?~ The t-shirt at the under armour store said Train, Compete, Win...hmm I thought that really doesn't fit us so I changed it-Liverwurst fits much better. It makes both Rorie and Anja's ears perk up. "I'll have a liverwurst on rye" I said. "Anything on that" said the man at the deli. "Nothing" I said and smiled because I asked the same question. It was for my friend H. 

Off we went to the show and for a change it wasn't raining, wasn't even snwoing. It was inside and I was a little nervous. I got a little distracted and lost in the rally ring and while I was distracted Rorie remembered where the toy prizes were and off she went. We did a little better in the next ring and things went a little better for our next rally leg Rorie figured I needed a little help. She waged her tail and up to the signs she went and knocked them over-maybe she can read? Somehow we came in third and Rorie earned a toy-I picked the chicken. She earned her CD that day-but we always knew she was a companion dog. Ror spent her time outside of the ring sticking her nose in other peoples training bags-you never know what you might find. Our friend the springer spaniel and his owner was there "You have so much to look forward to" said his owner. At the end of the day she watched a lab get his reward-it looked very good. His handler shared. Rorie enjoyed the liverwurst. As the lab played with his handler Ror growled. "That is NOT your job" said a very official looking lady-I hoped Rorie didn't roll her eyes...Off I went to the grocery store to buy some liverwurst...Someday the goose is going to fly It just hasn't happened yet. It would be so awesome if it was in V formation. Dreaming is nice....


----------



## holland

~The girl is Mine~Rorie protested her plight. We were at rally and she was left in the car-she was in heat. "I'm never going to find my prince" she thought "even when I do get out of the car I'm in diapers" 

Off Anja and I went to class Anja was happy to see her friends. She enjoyed the liverwurst-but she is in retirement-so she ended early and I watched the rest of the class.

I"ve never been a cheerleader-but you become very popular when you are the one with the liverwurst. Cody inched off his handlers lap and closer to me and the liverwurst-of course. As Yetti ended the course he ran up to me-only to be attacked by the coated Taco Bell dog-who continued to bare his teeth. It was a little scary. Yetti decided to be the bigger dog (he actually really was for a change) Wow I thought they are fighting over me (and the liverwurst. ) 
Vidéo Michael Jackson & Paul McCartney - The Girl Is Mine de Miguel76350 (Musique - Miguel76350) - wat.tv


----------



## holland

~A New Class~Even though we have a hard time arriving for class on time we love our obedience class-but when you get a title you can move to a new class. Some classmates came with us-some were already there and you never know who might show up. We were late the first day-"this class starts on time" laughs one of our old classmates. Rorie and I worked on the drop and recall. She is loving learning new things and so am I. She screams with excitement-I think its contagious. For our stays the instructors Golden makes a Cameo appearance to help those who are having difficulty. Her name is Cameo. Isn't that a cool name. We have a couple of Goldens in our class. Yesterday after class Rorie Anja and I went to the park. Rorie is looking forward to spring so she took an early swim. We can't wait till those days are here again


----------



## holland

~Old Friends~

The summer Rorie was a puppy, Anja Max Rorie and I went for a hike in the woods. When suddenly Rorie flushed a baby deer out of the bush. Anja and Max watched-luckily Rorie quickly gave up the chase. The baby deer was beautiful...

This winter Rorie and I were at schutzhund we were working on our out of motion exercises- we had visitors watching us. I was focused on our obedience. I left Rorie in the sit and as I was walking away there were two deer-stacked in front of us. Rorie was watched them intently. She remained in her sit I was so proud of her When I returned to heel position they were gone. Maybe it was her old friend come back to show he had found his partner.


----------



## holland

~The Queen~ School is coming to an end for the year. From my backyard I can watch as children run their laps-Sometimes they stop and talk to Rorie. Anja sits at the fence post and does a Lassie imitation -like she is waiting for a child to come home...They are having end of the year celebrations and this morning as I played with Rorie in the backyard the band played this song. Its a strange song for them to play really. It makes me think of Sadie. Sadie was named after my friend Her real name was Robin but since we knew two Robins we nick named Robin Sadie. Sadie was my first female GSD and since she was so regal my friend nick named her the Queen

In England the real Queen is enjoying her Jubilee They say her popularity is on the rise as evidenced by the increase in popularity of the corgi. Shortly before Rorie's class ends for the summer we meet Sooner as we're leaving. Sooner is a corgi with a tale (I think they are called something else) Sooner always makes us smile. Best wishes to the Queen


----------



## holland

~Sometimes even Rorie needs a helping Hand~

We were hiking in Max's favourite spot. There were four of us then. Max thought he was going to be enjoying his retirement years-but the puppy arrived and of course she needed someone to help her along. This one was going to be trouble he just felt it. 

Anja Max and Rorie the puppy were all ahead of me. The first sign of trouble was when Anja came trotting down the hill with her "I am so out of here" written all over her face. She didn't even stop for me she was on her way to the van. I could hear Max barking frantically. He had positioned himself at a safe distance and he was trying to warn the puppy...but it seemed this puppy might be deaf-When I arrived it was too late.
Rorie had met an old frenemy of Anja's and Max-she had the quills in her muzzle to prove it. At home I tried to pull out the quills -while Rorie retreated to her crate in pain and Anja positioned herself alongside the crate to comfort her. She had been there before. Off we went to the vet to get the quills out.

It was spring -in the fall Rorie learned her could walk on water. So this timeshe had no fear out she went -only she was on thin ice and she fell through. I stretched out onto the ice and pulled her in. She sank into my arms and I swear she had a little smirk on her face that said "I knew you'd resuce me"

This summer on the lake Rorie came out with a new game for her red ball She bites at it-it sinks and she swims in circles trying to find it. When she dives under water she really does look like a goose. The whole game amuses me. This time she was having a particularly difficult time locating her ball and had been swiming in circles for a while. A family of kayakers came by. "Stay away from that dog" said the father. The boy tried to point to the ball so Ror would see it-but that didn't work. The girl took her oar and reached under and brought the ball up Rorie caught it-Whew its good to meet new friends who help you out when you're in trouble-she almost lost her ball


----------



## holland

~Anja hits the campaign trail for top dog~

When I take Anja to the lake I always let Anja off leash. We walk down to the lake and she swims right under the sign that says "Animals must always be on leash" So far no one has said anything. Sometimes people marvel at her behavior. "She came like that I say" And they give me a look that indicates they don't believe me but its true.

Usually she is not much interested in people. But Anja always surprises me. She likes to bark at other dogs-but it is a friendly bark. One day she approached a toy breed barking her hello and when she got up to him leaped up in the air. Its her come play with me invitation. It makes me laugh.

This day although she usually ignores people-she wandered into the picnic area. She was on a mission. She very gently wandered through the toddlers and made her way to the baby and gently nuzzled him. By this time I realized she wasn't with me and watched her. The mothers were commenting to the children saying she reminded them of others dogs they knew. I walked up to her and put her on leash -I guess this is why dogs should always be on leash. "She's never around children" I said. I was so proud of her I loved how gentle she was with the baby.

Later I wondered what prompted her to do that....She was like a politician campaigning for office. Maybe she is campaigning for her top dog. The man who smiled into the entertainment tonight cameras and talked about how he promised his two daughters a dog if they moved into a white house. She thinks its very important that a candidate keep his promises. She hopes Bo stays in the white house...

Journey - Don't Stop Believin' (Official Music Video) - Video


----------



## holland

~A walk down Memory Lane~

Last September I stopped in front of the for sale sign. After I took the picture of Rorie in the avatar-that's our favourit spot. The for sale sign has been there most of my adult life. Across the street is the house my father grew up in-its an old victorian farm house. I have an old picture of my grandparents Emma and Reg sitting on the front steps of the house with their first 2 grandchildren. Blair sat on my grandfathers' lap-he was named after my father's friend.-He nick named his older cousin Jake and Jake sat between my grandparents clutching his Teddy bear.

The family spent the weekends across the road at the family cottage by the water-I spent every summer there -It was where I learned how to swim and close to where Rorie would learn to swim.

I was six-it was Saturday in Kingston with my father-we always spent Saturdays together. We were in my father's red Triumph (a British sports car) going fast-probably. Only this Saturday I wasn't having fun. It felt a little like we were robbing a bank. "I really don't think we should be doing this" I said. "Oh don't be silly" he said "she didn't mean it". My parents never fought-until that day. My father decided to get a dog-a collie-just like the one he had on the farm growing up. I watched Lassie every week on tv (Lassie got the role because she could swim) I had wanted a dog forever-and was thrilled-"Get that dog she said and I will not be here when you get home-Luckily the collie breeder wasn't home...

In the end I believe we got the dog my mother wanted-a westie and years later I found a picture of my mother's friend Mrs Kelly with her westie on her lap-Kelly was my best friend's name and the name of the first German Shepherd I met. We named our Westie Nicky-it was my mother's nick name


----------



## holland

~Do you know where you're going to~ Lately Rorie has been a little busy. She loves going to work and meeting new friends. She doesn't like it when I go to work without her. So she's learned how to open doors...the first time I came home to 2 police cruisers in the driveway and Rorie laying contently in the back yard. "Boy that is one smart dog" said the police officer and secretly I was rather proud of her. But when I came home a month later and Rorie was no where to be found-I was frantic. What if she was hit by a car-what if I never saw her again. I called 911 and a little while later they called back -she was at Happy Tales shelter...when I picked her up the next morning she was happy to go home-although she did wonder what took me so long. A new dead bolt has been installed she's been staying home....so far.

Off we went for a hike. Same old trail -but Rorie found a new path and I followed her-of course it led straight to the water-she loves the water. She's a goose after all...my family loved the water and Ror is family. She picked up this huge log and carried it. She barked at me and couldn't understand why I wouldn't throw it for her. Finally she found a smaller one and we played fetch. Hiking and playing fetch -a perfect day


----------



## holland

~De ja vu-Learning to Swim~

"Are you robbing the bank?" said the man at Canadian customs. I had just told him I was going to the bank. He pointed at the dog crates. "Those" I said frustrated "are dog crates"

I was off to the bank to withdraw money that my father had left me for a GSD puppy-the schutzhund dog. He had also left a letter with instructions on how to spend it-travel. No where on the list ( and my last name is famous for lists) was a GSD puppy. It probably wasn't an oversight.

From the moment she met me she knew she wanted to go home with me. Rorie knows when people need her. Into my lap she fell and went right to sleep. It took me a while longer-and yeah I know I did it all wrong.

Off we went to schutzhund-she was always awesome. Afterwards while all the other dogs hopped into the house water trough to cool off-Rorie refused. There had been other dogs in there-the water was cold and dirty-there was no way she was getting in there ever-And at the puppy re-union while all her relatives jumped happily into the pool Rorie refused-maybe she wasn't related???


----------



## holland

"Do you remember talking me to swimming lessons?" I asked my cousin. "Oh yes" she said "that was a beautiful day" There are a couple of pawsibilities. 1 She doesn't remember or 2she looks at life as the glass is half full-Me well of course I've misplaced my glasses-again.

My mother enrolled me in classes in Lake Ontario and my cousin took me. It was a cold dreary day-the water was cold and dirty and there was no way I was getting in-ever. I sat on the shore and whined and cried while my cousin swam contentedly-maybe I am not related???

I learned to swim in the ocean on our summer vacations to the family cottage-close to the same places Rorie would learn to swim. One summer my older cousin Blair took his younger sister and I swimming at the pool. He was a teenager then and we were young. We were in the shallow end -He seemed to enjoy his time playing with us-it was a beautiful day.

We live in a place the native peoples call the choosen place. Rorie has a favourite spot that she loves to swim in-close to the bridge. She's turned into such a strong swimmer. Anja loves to swim too-she swims slower -but you can tell she is really enjoying her time. 

Sometimes just on the other side of the bridge the geese swim contentedly. My grandfather told this story about going goose hunting. "I got it I got it" said one of his friends excited that he had shot the goose. "No you didn't" said my grandfather "You shot me"-Rorie is family-Don't shoot the Goose


----------



## holland

~Summer Fun??~ Last summer as we swam in our favorite spot Rorie- played along the shore and when I looked over she was rubbing herself into the ground in agony-she came running towards me rubbing along my legs-and as I got stung I realized she had stepped in a wasps nest. Anja looked worried...off to the vet we went...

Several weeks later as we finished swimming in a different spot -blood poured from her foot-off we went to the vet. Stitches and a halo ...and no playing ball for several weeks??

It wasn't even a good summer for a prince -who was a little exposed and found that what happens in Vegas doesn't stay in Vegas-Rorie thinks he should get a puppy...

This was going to be a better summer.... It was a hot day and I thought when she threw up we had played too long in the sun. Then I went downstairs she had thrown up again - I found an empty bottle of Anja's rimadyl -we rushed off to the ER vet . Anja was so worried...even though they don't get along the house was lonely without her. We were happy when she came home 3 days later .

In our class the instructor asks for brags..."We lived" I said ...and realized how grateful I was for that. Luckily the prince is having a better summer. -Rorie is a little nervous about the rest of hers...mom is reading Ruff love and she doesn't think she'll ever find her prince....


----------



## Wetdog

I had a friend in Netherlands who bred Leos and had LH Weims as well.

A well bred and proportioned Leo is a very impressive dog.

Leonberger - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## holland

~Anja-a different Story~Anja was a gift from a friend. She was given to me after Sadie my rescue dog died. The house seemed so empty then. I would get a biscuit for Max and one for Sadie and walk to the spot she had always been and she wasn't there anymore. Max would look for her in the van. So Anja came for dinner and stayed. My first working dog-her job was to fill an empty spot I guess. She's done such a great job...

She's almost 13 now in a few days. Yesterday she couldn't get up. I called my friend D...who always knows what to say. And my friend H called to see how Anja was. Its good to hear from friends. Off we went to the vet. It made me think of how Max didn't come home and Sadie didn't come home. This is a different story said the vet...

The house was empty. Even though they don't get along Rorie was sad. Anja came home last night and I hope she's feeling better. The house doesn't feel empty anymore ...I am so glad Anja's home and I think Rorie is too


----------



## holland

~Can I have a translator...thanks Rose-tta Stone~

The next day it seemed like Anja was doing better her temperature was down and she ate a little bit. The following day she didn't eat-just slept. The vet listed all the possibilities-it was a language I didn't understand.

Things weren't looking good. Off we went to the big hospital. After Anja went in on a stretcher-Rorie got out to use the restroom-it was deja-vu-she knew this wasn't good and was very happy to get back in her crate.

The vet student was very nice and said she loved German shepherds-we think she should get an A-Anja stayed overnight.

When we first moved Anja missed home. She decided the best thing to do would be to meet the neighbours. So she opened the door and off she went. Our neighbor was from Russia and she loved Anja. She grew roses and one day she sent us a picture of a humming bird.

Anja helped us find a new vet when she injured her tooth. The vet said she was a brave girl in the face of such a painful injury.

Several days later Anja came home. The vet listed all the possibilities of what could be wrong. Seeing the confused look on my face he offered to draw a picture. "No, I understand" I lied. Anja came into the office and headed straight for the door-She wanted to go home! The prognosis said the vet is fair to poor-but there may be a chance. At last a language I understand-Chance is a leonberger we haven't seen him in ages we miss him

Monday is prayer group and Anja wants to go -she's like to thank all her friends who prayed for her. 

At dog class they are back from the show-with brags. "We lived" I said-I think they are bored of my brags-the instructor asked what everyone would like to work on. Everyone wanted to heal-we've been doing that a lot lately...

This Thanksgiving as I sleep on the sofa- Anja sleeps beside me-while Rorie sleeps in the bed. We're all thankful this Thanksgiving


----------



## Karin

I'm so sorry to hear that Anja is having health problems. I hope they can figure out what is wrong and help her to get better. My thoughts and prayers are with Anja and you. :hugs:


----------



## holland

Thank you-she is on medication and is doing much better


----------



## holland

~The Working dog~

I have a cold so we can't make agility class-so I rent a ring and Rorie and I run an agility course-she has a blast. I enjoy our time together. Just her and I. Years ago we came to a seminar here -but that seems like a million years ago Time goes by so fast.

Right before Christmas I was having some work done on the house. The plumber was coming...or at least I thought maybe I had the wrong day. I called...he was late something about cows?? Rorie and I finished playing when he arrived. We watched as he got his tools out of the van. Some of them fell out of the van. His phone rang...he didn't answer it..."Oh that's why he was calling...I left my tool box at his house" he said. Rorie could tell he wasn't having a good day. A friend was coming to help him...but in the mean time Rorie felt he needed a friend...Off she went down to the basement with him. After a few minutes I heard him say..."Where's your ball?"...Ror had her tool box. I smiled she knows how to make someone's day better...

After we finished training off we went to the lobby to pay our bill Rorie met an old friend "Rorie" she said "where have you been?" "Have you been working -you love to work" Rorie wagged her tale -Her friends know her well...


----------



## holland

~These are some good times~

"It happened" I said "What" said my friend D sounding alarmed. "I am starting to like country music" I said. There was silence. "...yeah I gotta find another job before that happens" she said sounding horrified.

We lived in a small town in the country. There was only one radio station-it played country music. The year I moved there I got Max as a puppy. Our mailman brought him biscuits to make friends with him. We bought our first house together and he loved to lie out in the backyard and watch people go by

He was enjoying his quiet life with Anja when the puppy arrived. When Rorie had the puppy zoomies she run so fast she'd slam into the sofa then she'd dive bomb Anja off the sofa. Anja seemed amused and I'd laugh so hard my sides would hurt- Max would wander upstairs in disgust or bark his protests at all of us. One day he wanted to go outside and the puppy wanted to go with him. Poor Max -I thought he just wants quiet. I heard a bark and when I looked outside he was soaring through the air-playing with the pup- he was a puppy again.

Sometime after he died I found old pictures on the camera -Anja and Rorie lying in the back yard. Max on his last vacation with me gently taking biscuits from my friends son. Rorie on her first day home snuggled up with Max. Rorie the following year on vacation patiently waiting for my friends son to throw the ball.

D lives back in the city now. Rorie and Anja helped me move and buy a new house where they enjoy chasing the squirrels The years go by fast...


----------



## Karin

I love your stories. They always bring a smile to my face and evoke vivid pictures and emotions. Thank you for sharing them with us.


----------



## holland

I'm glad you like them-Thanks


----------



## holland

I just called to say...

It was several days after Memorial day. I had been meaning to make this trip for a while. Sometimes life just gets so busy.

It was a beautiful day and I put Anja and Rorie into the car. I stopped at Ted's for a hot dog.

At customs -the officer asked where I was going "A museum" I said. "The dogs" he asked suspiciously "are you planning to sell them?" Never I said and with that we entered the country.

I get lost all the time...but someone must know because the exit was clearly marked and I just followed the signs.

She was docked in the shade of huge maple trees with a flock of geese swimming close by-of course...The HMCS Haida was built by the British for the Royal Canadian Navy for service in WWII. She is the last remaining tribal class destroyer. She is now a part of Parks Canada and open for tours.

"Have you ever toured her before?" asked the attendant. "Yes" I said. I had toured her years ago my father was one of the original crew.

As I walked on board I was given a job and an assignment to figure out what the job was by the end of the tour-I was a sparker.

As I toured the ship I found myself standing under the radar. At work they say I'm under the radar-now I literally was. I could remember my father saying how important radar was-it kept them safe from the German U-boats.

I found myself in the mess hall and this song played on the radio. I called my father every Sunday. Years ago when I lived in Albany a friend was visiting and I played a message on the answering machine "I'm sorry" he said. "I love you"- We had been arguing about having goose for Christmas dinner. "That's so sweet" said my friend.

I found his name on the list of the original crew-and as I was leaving the guide said "Wait-your job" "I'm sorry I don't know" I said. "Communications" she said "the radio room" I smiled.

Sometimes life get so busy and you don't get a chance for one more call just to say...


----------

